# Big Green Egg Questions



## DaVinciRemodel

Anyone who owns or has done an outdoor kitchen that included a Big Green Egg (XL) may be able to help me here.

I am designing an outdoor kitchen and the customer has an extra-large BGE. The egg will be installed in a granite countertop that is 32” AFF. The area where we are going to install this kitchen has a non-combustible back wall that is 42” AFF.

My concern is – What is the required clearance to that back wall when the lid to the egg is up? This clearance determines my countertop depth. 

I’ve searched several egg forums and their website with no joy. I’ll contact their support group, but I wanted to know if any of you guys know what’s required. I have little faith that their support folks can understand my question/concern.

Below is a sketch to try to explain what I’m looking for. 




Thanks, 

Paul


----------



## griz

Look here:

http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/451395/large-bge-backsplash-clearance


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

griz said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/451395/large-bge-backsplash-clearance


Thanks Griz :thumbsup: I found that one also – I need that exact info for an extra-large which is considerably larger than the large.


----------



## tjbnwi

I just emailed my brother. Not sure which BGE he has so I don't know he will be of any help.
He's in the eastern time zone, may not hear back until tomorrow (if ever).

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Also got to say – with all my research on this thing – I might need to get me one of these bad boys :thumbup:


----------



## griz

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Also got to say – with all my research on this thing – I might need to get me one of these bad boys :thumbup:


Check out Primo Grills first...:thumbsup:

also Vision Grills....:thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I've studied a lot of code before and never seen anything about clearance requirements for an egg. If they already have it, take a look at the egg and figure out how far back it goes when the lid is open. I'd give it one inch of extra room.

My question is, what's the purpose of that back wall? Is it already there? I think it would look better without it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

KennMacMoragh said:


> I've studied a lot of code before and never seen anything about clearance requirements for an egg. If they already have it, take a look at the egg and figure out how far back it goes when the lid is open. I'd give it one inch of extra room.
> 
> My question is, what's the purpose of that back wall? Is it already there? I think it would look better without it.


The back wall is already there and without it you could fall 30’ to the ground. There is no clearance to combustibles – just can’t have the lid hitting the wall or not opening completely.


----------



## J L

If you were to purchase me one of these devices, I would be more than happy to provide you the measurements you need.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

RemodelGA said:


> If you were to purchase me one of these devices, I would be more than happy to provide you the measurements you need.


Why didn’t I think of that? Check your mailbox daily :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

My brother sent me this doodle. His is the standard at 18.5"

Tom


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> My brother sent me this doodle. His is the standard at 18.5"
> 
> Tom


I guess he does not know how to draw to scale?

Don't let him do your cabinet drawings


----------



## tjbnwi

rrk said:


> I guess he does not know how to draw to scale?
> 
> Don't let him do your cabinet drawings


He's a veterinarian. I was "helping" him work on his home. He cut a piece of trim to short, his answer to WTF, was "what I cut stretches".

A shameless plug for his- not for profit animal rescue;

http://www.headinhomerescue.org/home.html

Tom


----------



## J L

7" from the back of the egg to where it just misses the wall behind it.


----------



## Fine Edge

We have the Kamado Joe at the store and I'm really impressed with it so far. Sturdier legs than the Egg and far better hinge system.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

RemodelGA said:


> 7" from the back of the egg to where it just misses the wall behind it.


Jake, is it the same with lid up?


----------



## J L

That measurement is for with the lid up. I raised the lid and slid it back against the wall until it made contact then measured from the back of the egg to the wall. It was just shy of 7".


----------



## Rustbucket

My wife gave me the Large BGE for my birthday last year. Friggin' awesome! Even I can't screw up. Put two Boston Butts on low heat for 19 hours without having to add charcoal once. Temperature control is very exact. Almost "set it and forget it." Very efficient! 

A buddy has the Bayou Classic, which is also really nice. The Primo Griz mentioned is also a top of the line cooker. 

A friend of the family bought a BGE back in the late 70's, and just replaced it 3-4 years ago. Last forever!


----------



## Stephen Foster

Primo = US

BGE = Mexico

Price = Same

Easy choice.


----------



## tjbnwi

My brother went to his BGE "dealer" (who knew). He measured 10 inches from the hinge to the wall with the lid open on a XL. Not sure how well he reads a ruler. 

Tom


----------

